# Vizsla vs Yellow jackets Who won?



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

I posted about this a couple years ago but was not able to attach a picture. Finally learned how.

He had 60+ stings on his alone.
A trip to emergency as he was really starting to swell.

We think he got stung a couple of times then rolled on top of the nest

He avoided that area for a looooong time.


----------



## Dallyo (Jan 27, 2018)

I bet he did poor thing.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Clearly your boy lost. Poor thing I bet you felt horrible for him.
I've only had to rush one to the vet from a sting. It was a single bee sting, but his whole face got huge.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

bloody ****, I once got stung 13 times and that was bad enough!...Ruby points the bees that visit the plant pots in the garden and occasionally snaps at them, luckily she always misses.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I used to have a dozen beehives in the backyard with my dogs. They got the occasional sting from being to nosey near the hives, but nothing like that!!! 
OMG!!! he must have been in serious discomfort for a a week, poor guy. I'm glad he came through okay in the end.
I have a yellow jacket nest on my front porch right now. Finn never goes out the front of the house, so thank goodness he's safe from that.


----------

